# TAS nomination



## newhan (Jul 27, 2017)

Does anybody apply for Tasmania state sponsorship and has already received nomination?
I submitted the application on 05/June/2017, and it has been almost 2 months, I still haven't heard back from them.......
What is the average waiting time for the state nomination process for Tasmania?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

Its 8 week, I got a clarification mail from them

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## newhan (Jul 27, 2017)

Achaldoshi said:


> Its 8 week, I got a clarification mail from them
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk



Thanks for your reply! So you waited for 8 weeks to get their response? was it a positive response?
And can I ask when did you receive the response?
Thanks again!


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

I received last thursday. they are flooded with UniTAS student applications

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## newhan (Jul 27, 2017)

Achaldoshi said:


> I received last thursday. they are flooded with UniTAS student applications
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Sorry for keep asking you questions.
So you received the state sponsorship from TAS last Thursday, which was 8 weeks after you submitted the application, is that correct?


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

No, they wanted to clarify on my EOI. I havent replied them yet. Based on my response they will reply. It took 6 weeks before first mail from them. Not decision yet

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## newhan (Jul 27, 2017)

Achaldoshi said:


> No, they wanted to clarify on my EOI. I havent replied them yet. Based on my response they will reply. It took 6 weeks before first mail from them. Not decision yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


WOW.....Then it is extremely slow......Can I ask what they need you to clarify for?


----------



## pahwashish (May 19, 2014)

*Tasmania sponsorship for BD*

Hi Achal,
Hope all good.
Quickly needed to reach out to you and seek your guidance here.
I am a ICT BD professional which is currently open in Tasmania.
My total score is 70 and have proficient english score from PTE.
I am eligible to apply but i read there is an additional requirement of a job offer from an employer. Do you know if that really is a mandate?. I am not sure how do i secure an offer unless i am there already. this is quite tricky.

Can you please help?
Look forward.
Thanks.
Ashish




Achaldoshi said:


> No, they wanted to clarify on my EOI. I havent replied them yet. Based on my response they will reply. It took 6 weeks before first mail from them. Not decision yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

for 489 there is no job offer requitement

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## pahwashish (May 19, 2014)

Hi Achal,
Thanks for your revert.
Can you pls guide how can i apply for 489? 
Really appreciate your time brother.




Achaldoshi said:


> for 489 there is no job offer requitement
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## mth17 (Jun 5, 2016)

what kind of visa did you apply? it probably depends on case by case , especially if you apply with a job offer.
In general, from people I know , they normally got nomination within 3-4 weeks.




newhan said:


> Does anybody apply for Tasmania state sponsorship and has already received nomination?
> I submitted the application on 05/June/2017, and it has been almost 2 months, I still haven't heard back from them.......
> What is the average waiting time for the state nomination process for Tasmania?
> Thanks a lot.


----------



## newhan (Jul 27, 2017)

mth17 said:


> what kind of visa did you apply? it probably depends on case by case , especially if you apply with a job offer.
> In general, from people I know , they normally got nomination within 3-4 weeks.


Thanks for the reply!
I applied for the 489 visa, and with a job offer. It seems that my waiting time is much much longer than the average......


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi guys I got 489 invite today.
It took 4 weeks to get invite

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## newhan (Jul 27, 2017)

Achaldoshi said:


> Hi guys I got 489 invite today.
> It took 4 weeks to get invite
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Congratulation! Did you get the sponsorship from Tasmania? And did you get the sponsorship and invitation at the same time?


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

newhan said:


> Congratulation! Did you get the sponsorship from Tasmania? And did you get the sponsorship and invitation at the same time?


yes

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## newhan (Jul 27, 2017)

Achaldoshi said:


> yes
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


wow that's really nice! Did you also get sponsorship from SA? Because I saw your post on another thread.


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

newhan said:


> wow that's really nice! Did you also get sponsorship from SA? Because I saw your post on another thread.


Yes, surprisingly. I got both invite on same day within 10 min only. 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## newhan (Jul 27, 2017)

Achaldoshi said:


> Yes, surprisingly. I got both invite on same day within 10 min only.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


That's amazing.......Do you have to choose one to apply for the VISA? or you can apply both?


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

newhan said:


> That's amazing.......Do you have to choose one to apply for the VISA? or you can apply both?


I will choose friend, dont have money to apply for both. 
But yes theoretically you can. you will be getting the first one.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## newhan (Jul 27, 2017)

Achaldoshi said:


> I will choose friend, dont have money to apply for both.
> But yes theoretically you can. you will be getting the first one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


I see...anyway, congrats!!! Hope I can receive positive outcome soon as well.


----------



## P&C (Jul 26, 2017)

newhan said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> I applied for the 489 visa, and with a job offer. It seems that my waiting time is much much longer than the average......


Mate, we seems in the same boat. I just applied for 489 with a job offer..

Have you received an outcome? Could you share your EOI point and when did you apply?

Many thanks!


----------



## newhan (Jul 27, 2017)

P&C said:


> Mate, we seems in the same boat. I just applied for 489 with a job offer..
> 
> Have you received an outcome? Could you share your EOI point and when did you apply?
> 
> Many thanks!


Hi, I got rejected after waiting for almost 10 weeks......good luck to you!


----------



## P&C (Jul 26, 2017)

newhan said:


> Hi, I got rejected after waiting for almost 10 weeks......good luck to you!


So sorry to hear that.. Did they give you any reasons? I heard it's hard to get invitation with job offer..


----------



## newhan (Jul 27, 2017)

P&C said:


> So sorry to hear that.. Did they give you any reasons? I heard it's hard to get invitation with job offer..


I think it's my agent's mistake...I am trying to reapply through other pathway tho..


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

hey guys, am new to this form
am going to apply for Tasmania state nomination, I think I noticed that both 489 and 190 are the same application.....is that right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> hey guys, am new to this form
> am going to apply for Tasmania state nomination, I think I noticed that both 489 and 190 are the same application.....is that right?


You are highly mistaken
You are comparing Chalk and cheese

489 is a temporary 4 years visa which will require you to live and work in the regional areas of the state only


190 on the other hand is a permanent visa in which you can live anywhere in the state for the initial 2 years and then anywhere in the country thereafter

Cheers


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

newbienz said:


> You are highly mistaken
> You are comparing Chalk and cheese
> 
> 489 is a temporary 4 years visa which will require you to live and work in the regional areas of the state only
> ...


lol....I know the difference between both, what I meant is that when you apply for Tasmania state nomination you can get invited to either with the same application, you don't select the visa you're applying for.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Achaldoshi said:


> for 489 there is no job offer requitement
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Pls can you help with documents like letter of commitment and evidence of job availability that you submitted to Tasmania. I intend submitting mine, soonest.thanks ....e-mail: <*SNIP*> * Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Diggy said:


> Achaldoshi said:
> 
> 
> > for 489 there is no job offer requitement
> ...


OK, thanks for the correction, I just need help regarding statement of commitment and evidence of availability of employment in my chosen occupation in Tasmania.


----------



## gemfsd (Oct 18, 2014)

newhan said:


> I think it's my agent's mistake...I am trying to reapply through other pathway tho..


Could you please share the reasons of refusal from the state? It may help future applicants to avoid the same... I hope to hear from you


----------



## gemfsd (Oct 18, 2014)

Achaldoshi said:


> Hi guys I got 489 invite today.
> It took 4 weeks to get invite
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Congrats mate!!!

Did you apply as an offshore applicant? with or without job offer? I am curious because I have also recently applied for Tas 489 nomination from outside of Australia, I hope you will share your experience to help others...Thanks in advance


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

Is 263111 is open for 489 Tasmania... Any applied for 263111

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

gemfsd said:


> Congrats mate!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you apply as an offshore applicant? with or without job offer? I am curious because I have also recently applied for Tas 489 nomination from outside of Australia, I hope you will share your experience to help others...Thanks in advance




Congrats mate....am planning to apply some time this week, not so sure about the job advertisements though, are they very picky about it? I might’ve found 3 relevante jobs and another 3 that require hight experience, don’t know if that’ll do


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Can someone tell me how is it possible to get a job offer while off shore and not even knowing when will you be in australia (assuming the visa takes about a year if everything went well)?


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Diggy said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> > Achaldoshi said:
> ...


So no one can help on this? Or is this a forum of selfish and self- centered people?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Diggy said:


> So no one can help on this? Or is this a forum of selfish and self- centered people?


I think you have just shot your self in the foot

Cheers


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> > So no one can help on this? Or is this a forum of selfish and self- centered people?
> ...


Well, I have tried asking for decades, everyone seems uninterested.


----------



## kopilover (Oct 13, 2017)

Achaldoshi said:


> I will choose friend, dont have money to apply for both.
> But yes theoretically you can. you will be getting the first one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk



Congrats Mate!

Need some help. I have an existing EOI for NSW and I'm planning to apply for TAS 489 visa as well. Did you prepare any statement for TAS state nomination requirements below?

Thank you in advance.

*Nomination by another Australian state / territory

If you have currently or previously applied to another Australian state or territory for nomination of a skilled migration visa, you must attach a statement explaining why you are now applying for state nomination with Tasmania.
*


----------



## marouthu (Sep 20, 2017)

skharoon said:


> Is 263111 is open for 489 Tasmania... Any applied for 263111
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, it's not available at the moment ...even I m in the same boat ...so I am trying to apply for different assessment now.


----------



## Initious (Oct 16, 2017)

For those who've gone through TAS nomination, how long did it take for you to get assigned a CO and how long after that did you get the outcome, be it a rejection or acceptance?


----------



## Adkin1990 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have applied for 489 Under COOK for TAS about a month ago & am Claiming 70 points for it, any ideas when would i get an Invite from TAS??

Regards,

Francisco


----------



## vivkamboj (Aug 7, 2017)

Achaldoshi said:


> Yes, surprisingly. I got both invite on same day within 10 min only.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Hi...Achal

I just want to know that whether you specify in your Tasmania application that you applied to SA also.

I am going to apply for Tasmania SS and I got refusal from ACT so should I mention it and how it will affect my application.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevalpatel (Mar 31, 2018)

Dear sir,

I am looking for the same answer. Would you help?


----------



## patel1234 (Nov 28, 2017)

Hello Guys,

I need help to choose a destination for my permanent residency. Currently I live in Sydney. My case is as follows:

Age : *30 points*
Australian study 2 years: *5 points*
masters in IT in Australia: *15 points*
English test : not attempted yet. 

At the moment all together: *50 points*
Professional Year (yet to start): *Possible another 5 points*

After lot of research, I have 2 options available now: to move to TAS or ACT.

In ACT, I have to study a one year course, live there for 1 year and simultaneously work for 6 months (I have job there). then I can be eligible for ACT state nomination. that takes more than a year. ACT have no access to 489 visas.

In TAS, if I study for a year then I can be eligible for 489 regional visa regardless of skilled job. If I get job in my nominated occupation and work for at least 3 months, I can straight away apply for TAS state nomination. 

In other states, my occupation is not available. I am bit concerned about finding a job in Tasmania. 

guys I need your opinion please. I also need to get in touch with someone in Tasmania.


----------



## Foresythe (Jun 6, 2016)

*How long?*



Initious said:


> For those who've gone through TAS nomination, how long did it take for you to get assigned a CO and how long after that did you get the outcome, be it a rejection or acceptance?


2 weeks, but I got rejected the first time. I just submitted another application yesterday. Hoping for success this time.


----------



## Foresythe (Jun 6, 2016)

Adkin1990 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for 489 Under COOK for TAS about a month ago & am Claiming 70 points for it, any ideas when would i get an Invite from TAS??
> 
> ...


Hi Francisco,
Between 2 - 8 weeks.
I got assigned to a CO in 2 weeks and received outcome 2 days after.
Cheers.


----------



## frozenbee (May 3, 2018)

Congrats mate!!!

Am almost in the same boat. Trying TAS 489 3 A. Are they really specific about the job advertisements matching the job code you are applying under. Or the current experience and skill set relevant to the job as makes sense. I am applying with a job code of 222211-financial market dealer. And most jobs that am seeing are financial advisor kinds, where my experience and skill set is of use and relevant. Would that be enough for me to get State Sponsorship. 

Anyone, who's had a similar experience and successfully got the State Sponsorship, please comment. 
Or even if someone has gone through the process and not received the State call, please enlighten through your experience. 

Thanks in advance. Looking forward


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Is it easy to get 489 for a Tasmanian Graduate ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShPaul (Jun 27, 2018)

frozenbee said:


> Congrats mate!!!
> 
> Am almost in the same boat. Trying TAS 489 3 A. Are they really specific about the job advertisements matching the job code you are applying under. Or the current experience and skill set relevant to the job as makes sense. I am applying with a job code of 222211-financial market dealer. And most jobs that am seeing are financial advisor kinds, where my experience and skill set is of use and relevant. Would that be enough for me to get State Sponsorship.
> 
> ...


I have the same question but with a different job code, someone with experience please respond to our queries.


----------



## sydtaz (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi guys
Just want to know what is the minimum English score required to apply 489visa, I have 50 each in PTE 
Points break down 
Age-30
Study-15
Experience-10
State-10
PTE- 0(50each)
Total- 55+10state

Please someone help
Thanks


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Any out here living in Tasmania and applied for Tas nomination ?

Sent from my SM-A217F using Tapatalk


----------

